# Word for the day  belie



## Josiah (Feb 23, 2015)

*belie*

[bih-*lahy*] 
Spell Syllables

verb (used with object), *belied, **belying.

*1.to show to be false; contradict:_His trembling hands belied his calm voice._


2.to misrepresent:_The newspaper belied the facts._


3.to act unworthily according to the standards of (a tradition, one's ancestry, one's faith, etc.).


Example  Price inflation indexes belie the actual increase in the cost of living .


----------

